# MOVIES???



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

I used to love going to the movies went all the time. My IBS never really acted up there either until one time i went to swiss chalet right before with friends then sat down and my stomach started going crazy. I went two times and finally told them we had to leave. I haven't gone back to the movies in over a year and a half and made plans to go this week. Any suggestions???ps- the person i am going with is one of my best friends but doesn't know i have IBS i hide it very well


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Other than popping some preventative immodium and maybe avoiding the lollies, popcorn and fizzies, not much advice. I don't go to the cinema







Good luck though and have a good time


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Imodium is a great friend to have as well. I would suggest bringing the trustworthy Imodium along with you.And if you start feeling a little uneasy, tell Imodium you're sorry, but you'll need to eat him.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

I LOVE going to movies. I can barely afford it anymore, as it costs $20 for tickets and another $10 just for pop and popcorn.........But, some tips for when I go.....1. Go during the week, and during the afternoon (any shows before 6 pm are usually cheaper anyway, so take advantage of that!) but the theaters aren't as crowded during the day as they are at night. That makes me more comfortable, and it's more pleasant, as you don't have people sitting on all side of you chatting through the movie.And if you do happen to go to a busy movie, sit near the end, so if you need to use the bathroom, you can. I like sitting in the middle because that's where the view is best. But I hate bothering people, just as I would hate to be bothered, so I always feel "trapped" if people sit on both sides of me.Other than that, just take some immodium like everyone else suggested, and you should be fine.And by the way, if you don't feel comfortable having this person know you have IBS, that's totally fine. Lots of normal people get D too. If something happens claim it was something you had for lunch. Or that it's that time of the month....Make up any excuse. You have no obligations to tell this friend.Are you in the US? What movie are you going to see?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

The cinema scares me. I rarely went for a long time, i think the last film i saw at the cinema was harry potter 2! Then, when i was having a good day- me and the boy at the time went to see war of the worlds- and then sooon after went to see the wedding crashers and i was fine. Nervous but fine.Yay!


----------



## 20564 (Nov 28, 2005)

Going to the movies with IBS sucks. I used to be a film major, and no one could ever understand why I hated going to the theater and why I prefered watching movies on VHS or DVD. My #1 tip would be to sit on an eisle. That way if you have to go to the bathroom you don't have to climb over people to do it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I just wanted to say, that i went to see Narnia on Sunday night and i was fine


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

I would say to anyone going to the movies, sit on the end, take immodium, don't eat junk food, (I recently learned that with immodium as soon as I eat junk food all bets are off, it just won't work anymore) and try to watch a movie with a lot of action becauses that will keep you distracted, if the movie is loud too it will cover up any rumbles your tummy makes if you are anything like me.


----------



## 13630 (Jan 2, 2006)

I agree with everyone here, especially Rivendell who suggested to watch an action movie. It covers any noises, and keeps any attention away from you ( just in case you feel bad and start getting ancy.) I would aslo try to be open about your IBS with your best friend. Ive learned talking about it sometimes helps. Dont suffer alone.Al


----------



## 16428 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi JustSmile,1. Sit on the end of the eisle ( or close).2. Dont drink fizzy or eat Junk food before.3. Have a decent set of meals in the day4. Imodium in ya pocket at the ready5. *RELAX*!! enjoy the film!It might be worth talking to your friend as well about IBS, I couldnt live without my friends knowing. good friends understand, support and help!Ave fun


----------

